# roof light wont wind open



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone any tips on how to open a rooflight which will not open using the winder? On my Autortrail the washroom rooflight will not wind open and I cant see any way to get at the mechansim.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If it's the same as on my 2005 model... The lifting arm is only on one side, that means it does not lift the lid level and the opposite side sticks.. ASlways does it, usually I just twist it to open a bit and then leave it,... The movement in the van usually makes it "pop" open.. You can get on roof and give it a lift and while there wipe the inside clean of any dirt etc..

You may have a later version, if so cant help on that one..


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

On mine I have had the rubber seal melt/perish to the window. To free it I wind the winder up as far as it will go without forcing it then back it off half a turn. I then run my finger round between the seal and the window to free it. This saves ripping the seal.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks for the input, but the problem is the winder just goes round but window does not go up, as if the cogs are broken,


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I know this is a bump, but having now been able to get the window open by wrenching off two of the fixings on the outside which hold the opening arm and locking port inside, I now need two replacements. I replaced the winding mechansim which was totally as the cogs were destroyed, 

I have tried REMIS web site and a number of caravan spares sites but nothing obvious available. I have tied making two but not very successful.

Does anyone know where I could get two of these or does anyone have any lying around that they do not need.

REMIS wind up roof light

See circles in picture


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Try these peoeple:
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/ventilation/Remis_Rooflights_and_Spare_Parts.aspx


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

iconnor said:


> Try these peoeple:
> http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/ventilation/Remis_Rooflights_and_Spare_Parts.aspx


Thanks, tried them but no joy. Also tried Autotrail but to get that 10p plastic part I need a new window aparrantly.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Having just found out that it's a Remis your having trouble with this is the company you need for the bits
http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=57

Seems alot of folks are having trouble of late with the Remis rooflights, managed to get my replacement wind FOC when nwe were at the Dusseldorf show from the remis trade stand, but caravan-parts stock all the bits you need.

Regards Nigel


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try here


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

sent an email to a number of companies to see if they have any of these. Not a part that comes seperately, maybe they have some on old or broken windows


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Another couple of shots in case anyone has any spares laying around


----------

